# Buying second hand - prices



## duncanh (13 May 2004)

My dad has a friend who's husband used to do a lot of turning (I think professionally). Unfortunately the turner died and the widow now has a shed full of wood turning equipment and other tools. I don't have a lathe or any turning tools yet so this would be an opportunity to get everything I need in one go.
I'd like to offer a fair price as my dad knows the family and I don't want to rip them off, but I obviously don't want to pay over the odds. The family don't know seem to know how much it's all worth so it'll be up to me to make an offer.
They live on the other side of the country so I haven't been able to check them out but my dad has...

One of the lathes is a Myford but he couldn't see a model name. He said is was quite small and had limited space for bowl turning (perhaps it has a swivelling head stock though, which he could have missed). That's all he could tell me.
Another lathe was built for the turner by a local engineer and has a much larger capacity for bowls. I don't know anything else about it other than it was the lathe the turner learnt on.

Both were used up until a couple of years ago.

There are also a lot of tools but I don't know what sort, and there are various face plates and chucks (I think).

Apparently there's a decent supply of wood too 

Any idea how best to come up with a figure for all this? I'll be going down there within the next 2 or 3 weeks to check it all out.

I'd like to do bowl and spindle turning so the it would be good to get both lathes. I guess if I end up using one more than the other I could always sell it.


Thanks

Duncan

(all the turning I've done has been at night class and I used nutool lathes with variable speed - which I like. If the lathes for sale need pulley belts changing to change speed is it possible to fit some sort of speed controller to them)


----------



## cambournepete (13 May 2004)

duncanh":9jtfy1x1 said:


> (all the turning I've done has been at night class and I used nutool lathes with variable speed - which I like. If the lathes for sale need pulley belts changing to change speed is it possible to fit some sort of speed controller to them)



Yes - try:
http://www.haydockconverters.co.uk/vari ... drives.htm
http://www.engineerstoolroom.co.uk/vari ... drives.htm

there's probably others.


----------



## Chris Knight (13 May 2004)

If the Myford is a lathe for wood , it could be the ML8 as here http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordwood/

and it can be used for turning bowls on the other ebd of the headstock. It might also be a metal turning lathe - the famous ML7 and its later offspring is quite a small lathe (3 1/2 inch centre height)

These are both very good quality lathes.

I bought my ML7 from these folk http://www.homeandworkshop.co.uk and their stock list might give you a clue


----------



## blurk99 (13 May 2004)

if it is the ML8 there's a few on e-bay at the moment - 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 21619&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 15798&rd=1

there were a few extra attachments available for them that made them quite nice little machines as i understand it. A search of e-bay will also give you an idea of the non-retail second hand price of many other lathe and tools and chucks aswell. 

good luck


----------

